# "Larger Than Life" Works



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

What would be the first thing that has sprung to your mind?

For me, I believe, it still is "The Moonlight Sonata" (one can listen to it and cry anytime), the absolute all time favorite of mine. (And yes, you can laugh all you want!) 

So, what rocks your (life) boat?


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Lenin’s was Appassionata btw. That makes me laugh every time I think about it.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Its cliche' to say so but Beethoven's 9th gets me every time. Also the sextet in Act III of "The Marriage of Figaro". Mozart's clarinet concerto. Dvorak's cello concerto.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Too many things. I could say all of Mahler's symphonies for one. That was probably the first thing that came into my mind. Lately I've really been enjoying Beethoven's 1st and 29th (Hammerklavier) Piano sonatas, as well as his 4th Piano Concerto. All of Bach's large scale choral works, many of Mozart's piano concertos. 

That would be a good start.


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

I take 'larger than life' to mean that it expresses more then a single person could feel. I suppose Beethoven 9 is as good example as any... also his Missa Solemnis. As well as Bach Mass in B Minor, Mahler 2, and Stravinsky Rite of Spring. Great as these pieces are though, I prefer ones that are just the same size as life.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Serge, in terms of what you mean by "larger than life" are you referring to works that "have it all" (esp. in terms of emotions covered/expressed)? Or is it just a broad thing? "Please explain" as our Queenslander Pauline Hanson asked...


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

The first movement of Shostakovich's _7th {"Leningrad"} _and the third movement of Tchaikovsky's_ 6th {"Pathetique"} _really float my boat and rock my world! :trp: I forgot to mention the first movement from Beethoven's _5th _and--of course--the second movement from his_ 7th_ as well! Sorry, it's getting late and I'm a little tired at this juncture. Almost time to


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I would say pretty much any music that we like the most. I think we are drawn to music that seems to express the huge emotions we feel we can't contain on our own.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Sid James said:


> Serge, in terms of what you mean by "larger than life" are you referring to works that "have it all" (esp. in terms of emotions covered/expressed)? Or is it just a broad thing? "Please explain" as our Queenslander Pauline Hanson asked...


I don't know how to explain it better, but probably works that stand out as to best encompass all of your lifetime experiences?


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Serge said:


> I don't know how to explain it better, but probably works that stand out as to best encompass all of your lifetime experiences?


Ok thanks, all good. In that case, I'd like to concur 110 per cent with what member Weston said above:



Weston said:


> I would say pretty much any music that we like the most. I think we are drawn to music that seems to express the huge emotions we feel we can't contain on our own.


& also with how people seem to "connect" with vocal/choral works. The human voice does the same thing to me as well. Some recent examples I can think of that have moved me in this way -

*Stanford* - Requiem
*Monteverdi* - Vespers of 1610 (Vespro Della Beata Virgine)
*Haydn* - The Creation, oratorio
*Handel* - The Messiah, oratorio
*Bernstein* - Symphony #3 "Kaddish" - narrator, soprano solo, chorus & orchestra
& also many things in the "light" realm - operettas of J. Strauss Jnr., Lehar & others, and also musicals such as _West Side Story_ (Bernstein/Sondheim), not to mention many things in the "art-song" realm - eg. Schubert's _Shepherd on the Rock_, Copland's _Old American Songs_, songs by Ives, Gershwin, and others...


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Beethoven’s 9, especially the last movement, is also one of those works, for what I’m concerned. Great call, people!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

When I saw the title of this thread, I thought it meant works with huge forces, and thought immediately of Mahler 8. 

Also-
The finale of Mahler 2 is certainly larger than life, and I used to find it more moving than any other music. But as much as I love towering romantic symphonies, I think I often relate better to smaller forms. Beethoven's Op. 109 sonata pretty much encapsulates life, and in a more personal way than Mahler symphonies.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Unquestionably I would pick Beethoven's 9th. Every part of every movement I find amazing, moving, wonderful. That doesn't really say much, but it also says it all. On a level just below that would be Brahms' and Tchaikovsky's violin concertos. Time seems to stop when I hear these. Their majesty and beauty are stunning. Beethoven's 5th piano concerto is another piece that raises me to another level - a place of fully contented bliss.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Me would pick Wagner's opera. Guess which one


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Larger than life? Overblown? Excessive?

Morton Feldman (1926-1987), _String Quartet II_ (1983), over six hours long ...
Stockhausen, _Licht_ (1977-2003) opera, over twenty-nine hours long ...


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Larger than life? Overblown? Excessive?
> 
> Morton Feldman (1926-1987), _String Quartet II_ (1983), over six hours long ...
> Stockhausen, _Licht_ (1977-2003) opera, over twenty-nine hours long ...


Well hey, if you like the music then length shouldn't be a problem. But I'm going to take a wild guess and say you don't like these two pieces HC.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

violadude said:


> Well hey, if you like the music then length shouldn't be a problem. But I'm going to take a wild guess and say you don't like these two pieces HC.


As I wrote in the current thread about _Licht_, I do honestly want to sit through the whole opera (conveniently spaced out of course) to experience it, and conclude after the experience what the damn piece was all about; all twenty-nine hours of it. But alas, there are no recorded versions out there, yet.

As for the Feldman piece, I think there is a recording of it, which I haven't listened. I have only listened bits of the very static piece, which probably makes it even more "larger than life". Have you? Curious.

So I'm guessing these two folks wanted to make a big, big, gigantic statement with these long pieces???


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Larger than life? Overblown? Excessive?
> 
> Morton Feldman (1926-1987), _String Quartet II_ (1983), over six hours long ...
> Stockhausen, _Licht_ (1977-2003) opera, over twenty-nine hours long ...


I've only listened to a little bit of the Feldman quartet, but I found it most interesting.

But my pieces would be third and fourth movements of Shostakovitch's 5th symphony and the final movement of Sibelius' 2nd. Also, Tristan and Die Zauberflöte.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> As I wrote in the current thread about _Licht_, I do honestly want to sit through the whole opera (conveniently spaced out of course) to experience it, and conclude after the experience what the damn piece was all about; all twenty-nine hours of it. But alas, there are no recorded versions out there, yet.
> 
> As for the Feldman piece, I think there is a recording of it, which I haven't listened. I have only listened bits of the very static piece, which probably makes it even more "larger than life". Have you? Curious.
> 
> So I'm guessing these two folks wanted to make a big, big, gigantic statement with these long pieces???


I have the recording of the Feldman quartet on my wish list


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

violadude said:


> I have the recording of the Feldman quartet on my wish list


Keep us posted.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Keep us posted.


I will as soon as I can. Unfortunately, as I am not currently employed, I have to wait for my ration of birthday money for the year lol


----------



## onestring (Jun 29, 2011)

Totally agree with such picks as Beethoven 9 to float your boat, but I have a collection of bits and pieces that would keep me in bliss should my boat sink and leave me stranded. Howard Hanson's Romantic Sym is one of my favorite gems. Only found it through Alien 1 movie.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Larger than life? Overblown? Excessive?


Lots of Tchaikovsky. 4th Symphony, even 5th Symphony. Swan Lake.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> As I wrote in the current thread about _Licht_, I do honestly want to sit through the whole opera (conveniently spaced out of course) to experience it, and conclude after the experience what the damn piece was all about; all twenty-nine hours of it. But alas, there are no recorded versions out there, yet.


Oh, but there are. The whole thing is available by mail order from the Stockhausen Verlag (www.stockhausen.org) or the UK Stockhausen Society (www.stockhausensociety.org). _Thursday_, _Saturday_, _Monday_, _Tuesday _and _Friday _are box sets (_Tuesday _is only two CDs) and the other two are on separate discs. Beautifully documented.
_Michael's journey around the world_ (from _Thursday_) and _Helicopter quartet_ (from _Wednesday_) are on CDs from ECM and Montaigne respectively.

You really don't need to think you have to listen to the whole lot or nothing. Start with _Michael's journey_.


----------

